
Prefix sums and their applications [pdf] - fanf2
https://www.cs.cmu.edu/~guyb/papers/Ble93.pdf
======
rossdavidh
"For example, if ⊕ is addition, then the all-prefix-sums operation on the
ordered set [3 1 7 0 4 1 6 3], would return [3 4 11 11 14 16 22 25]." ...and I
am totally lost to the rest of the article, because some part of my brain is
trying to figure out, "why 14?! shouldn't it be 15?!"

